# Computer keeps losing dvd drives!!!



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

last night I was playing matt hoffmans pro bmx when it crashed. So I closed the program and went to restart it when it told me there was no disc in drive E: i went to my computer and discovered that both my dvd drive and cd/rw drive had dissapeared. I rebooted and there they were again i thought fair enough.

Today I recieve my new LG GSA4167B dvd/rw drive I install it backup a dvd and it is working fine then i go to watch a dvd i have rented and all of a sudden it hits me with the same message and both my drives have gone again i took off the casing and checked the connections started it back up and they were there now theyve gone again after getting past the title screen can any body help please.:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you may have a faulty eide cable try a new 80 wire cable


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

Do They Have The Same Connectors As The Eide Leads As I Cant See Any MORE PORTS For A Different Connector


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the plugs are the same size on an 80 wire and a 40 wire
the plugs are different colours on the 80 wire
on the old 40's they are the same colour and the ribbing stands out on the 80's the wire is almost smooth


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

I have tried a new lead but still not there they are not in the device manager list either i am just about to check the system bios.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

always check the bios first,windows will not see them until they are seen in there
if they are not there check the jumpers are correct and the cable is in the right way round


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

They are both in the bios there is nothing in the widows trouble shoooter about this situation device manager wont recognise they are there


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

if i go to the device manager then right click on th the ide ata & atapi controlllers select scan for hardware changes then it will detect them but if i go to watch a film or go to back up a disc the computer will crash and they will dissapear from the bios


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings

disable screen saver, hybernation, turn off hard drive, and any other power saving options in your control panel > power options set them to "never"

unplug the rom, leave the dvd and check to see if the problem remains

i prefer for the jumper on the the dvd to be on master, and of course on the master end of the ribbon chain

post back


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check disk management
control panel/admin tools/computer management
then on the left panel
disk management


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

nope nothing in computer managment i have taken the new drive out and put my old cd/rw drive back in there it now wont even detect that have also tried a system restore to a point before this started happening but it also didn't make any difference sorry whosdat you are going to have to be a little less tech im not brilliant with these sort of things


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you check the jumpers on the back of the drive
in the device manager right click on the ide listing and choose uninstall
then right click again and choose
scan for hardware changes


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

ive tried that it recognises that they are there for a few seconds then either lets you think they are there for a few seconds if you scan without uninstalling but then dissapears sharply as soon as you go to use either of them . When i uninstall them it comes up with a bubble saying new hardware detected then 5 mins later it tells me that my new hardware is installed but it needs to reboot for final steps so it reboots and the drives are in the bios but when i get to windows go into my computer and they have gone again


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

oh yeah I did check the jumpers my rom is my master and my rw is my slave that shouldn't make any difference as that is how it was with the cd/rw


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have nero incd installed uninstall it and reboot
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;320553


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

I have nero express is that the same as in cd


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

looked at the link you gave me but it was of no help i havent got the up filters or down filters there to delete in regedit this is a testing one ive tried a google search ive found a couple of people with the same prob but no answers I have got the company to replace te dvd rw drive but need to get my old 2 working before i think about sticking in another new one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no incd is a seperate program that comes with the full version,uninstall express and reinstall


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

havejiust turned comp on both the drives were there nero express is uninstalled but it hasnt seemed to make any difference as when i put a dvd in drive f it will only play for about ten seconds then it will come up with a message that there is no cd in in drive f


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> last night I was playing matt hoffmans pro bmx when it crashed.


give us the full specs of the computer and power supply


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

Amd Athlon xp 2200+ 1.75Ghz
512 mb ram
matsonic Ms8188e mother board
2X maxtor hdd [20Ghz] [10Ghz]
ati radeon club 3d 9550 Agp
not sure if this is right for the power max 300w dc output is 3.3v if that isnt the power info you needed let me know what it is exaxctly


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

Amd athlon xp 2200+ 1.75Ghz
512 mb ram windows xp pro sp2
matsonic ms8188e motherboard
2x maxtor hdd [20G] [10G]
ATI Radeon club 3d 9550 
not sure if this is what you wanted about power if wrong tell me excactly what you want power 300w & dc output is 3.3v


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings

get the supply info on the side of the power supply, its readable when you take the side off. [ clean out box while its open ]

please recheck all connections. both power and data

*pull* both roms, inspect the pins in the back, make sure *none* are bent,

check the motherboard, eide pins look ok? capacitors look ok [no buldged or discolored]

do you have a spare power supply to try? 300 watt is substandard, and if its an off brand, it makes it even worse

post back with the rest of the supply info


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

Fsp group inc 
Model no FSP300-60PNA(PF)
Ac input 115/2230v- 10/5A,60/50hz
Dc output +3.3v-15.0a(ORG) +5v - 30.0A(red) +12v- 15.0A(yel)
+5 vsb - 2.0A(purp) -5v -0.3A(white)-12v - 0.8A(blue)

fuse rating 6.3A 250v-
max output power 300w(+3.3v&+5v=180w max, +3.3v&+5v&+12v=280w max)


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

have taken both drives out completly cleaned in side alll pins are fine alll very clean if the capcitors are the round things either side of eide pins they look fine no discolouration the main board pins look fine as well


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

can you get a hold of a spare power supply?


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

why do you think that could be the problem it hasnt lost the drives once today been able to play cds dvds and games all without any problems what do you suggest i do leave it and see if it starts playing up again or try a new power supply I am running my old drives as i am having a new dvd rw sent out hopefuly this is the end to the problem although im not at all sure what the problem was in the first place will let you know if any thing else goes wrong i am still worried that when i get my new drive back it will happen all over again cheers for all your help it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put the dvd as master and the cd as slave


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Guy's the problem still remains my system has been running fine for the last few days all of a sudden both my dvd and cd/rw have gone agian. I have the dvd set as the master and the cd/rw set as the slave so I went to device manager and scanned for new hardware and it detected both drives so i go to put in a dvd and it wouldn't recognize it was there and locks up on me for the next five minutes when it has caught its breath and displays my shortcuts and task bar again I reapeat the process with a game and it does the same again I cant get hold of a power supply at the mo and cant really afford to buy one unless it is a definate that it is that any help anyone can give will be great


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

could the problem be heat from my power scource as the new ide round cable is pushed up against my power supply because of the size of the drives.

cancel that it isnt the problem i pulled the drives out a few centimetres so that the cable wasnt touching the power supply and they were there when i boooted up but by the time i had posted the first part of the message and gone to put in a dvd they had dissapeared from my comp and device manager but were in the bios


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

It was mentioned either about changing the IDE cable to the drives, have you done this? 
Do you have any other software on the system like Roxio? Have you just uninstalled it? It is known that the uninstall makes your optical drives disappear from My Computer. 
What are the makes and models of these optical drives?


----------



## millad (Mar 15, 2006)

The Cd/rw is a phillips cant find model numer but product number is 5vo4144dr13955

The dvd rom is a Pioneer dvd-117bb

Yes I have changed the IDE cable & I dont think I have Roxio installed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a 450w+ power supply to swap in


----------



## jimbo1 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Millad,
I had a similar problem, after changing cables, adjusting jumpers etc, the solution was to clear the CMOS. On my machine it meant removing the small battery on the motherboard and leaving it out overnight. put it in next morning and all was fine.


----------

